# Tired of the cycle...



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi guys. I need another vent







I went off the Effexor (as some of you may remember with some scary problems because I stupidly went cold turkey) partly because my last hope was/is Avanza (and there's another name for it in the US but I can't off the top of my head recall what it is). Avanza is pretty much a given to cause a lot of weight gain which I REALLY don't need right now (I'm not large but I am the heaviest I've EVER been in my life and that's depressing enough) and I'm not really depressed. I've had bad side effects from EVERY anti depressant I've taken and I've taken a few from each type there is. My GP was talking about putting me back on one that made me lactate simply because it took 4 months for it to start affecting me







Errm no thanks.So it seems that I have to deal with the anxiety alone. Problem is I don't know if I can. When I first came off the anti dep I was okay. A few minor stresses while out in public but nothing major. And then out of no where I could feel the panic starting to set in one day and it's getting worse the longer I am not on anti deps. I have called a psychologist whom I am going to see but Mr Screams has started up the "we NEED a second income" talks again and of course I get mad at him because the idea of going out to work for hours on end when I'm in a fluster about going to by bread (yes, bread for crying out loud) is more than I can deal with. Anyway, I'm at a loss as to what to do. It's starting to feel like no one's ever going to be able to help me and I just need to say ARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

{{{Amy}}}I'm so sorry the antideps (and coming out of them) have been giving you such a hard time ... And I'm so sorry that I'm not knowledgeable enough about antideps to give you any suggestions...







... Mr. C says this to me sometimes too about me finding some work and he thinks working and doing some hard core exercise etc will totally make me better







... So, I totally understand what you're going through... Just want to say that I totally empathize and want to give you some big HUGS....Don't give up hope! Many many many good thoughts sent your way for finding something that works for you and don't have bad side effects.Cherrie


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Cherrie. I'm trying something at the moment but it's a bit early to tell yet and I have an appointment with a new GI doctor next month some time. I'm just feeling so frustrated at life right now. I know we all go through times feeling like this and at least people here understand it. Hmmm Lol on the extra exercise. My Mr thought that for a while. Turned out the extra exercise made things a whole lot worse for me! If only a bit of over exertion would fix us right up!!! I'd never stop exercising!


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

Screamer said:


> Turned out the extra exercise made things a whole lot worse for me! If only a bit of over exertion would fix us right up!!! I'd never stop exercising!


I know the feeling.







It's like you want to take care of yourself, but IBS makes it impossible... exercise is a hell, can't eat raw fruits and vegetables because of "other" issues.... I know that's not specifically what you were talking about, but I just wanted to reinforce the idea that you're not the only one suffering with those issues!







I wish living a healthy life would allow one to feel better, but unfortunately IBS kind of eliminates that. Anyway I hope things get better for you soon...!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

MyOwnSavior said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes, I can't eat fruit either. Luckily I do okay with vegetables but other than a teeny bit of applesauce I can't remember the last time I enjoyed some fruit. Boy I miss it!


----------

